# Handsome mini is bellringer for the Salvation Army



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Many of you have seen this video, but it's that time of year again! Hope you enjoy Handsome's contribution to the Salvation Army.




We're headed out again tomorrow to see if we can help raise money. What fun!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 5, 2009)

aw

to sweet.

i love it

thanks for sharing


----------



## ljc (Dec 5, 2009)

Peggy - That is so cool! Where are you doing it? You should come down to Ojai -- we'll gather all the local minis and sing Xmas carols. Liz


----------



## krissy3 (Dec 5, 2009)

What a darling little boy....very sweet.. great job with his training,did you clicker train him?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting that again! I always enjoy watching it. I saw details this year that I missed before.


----------



## babygoose (Dec 5, 2009)

That is one of my favorite videos. So adorable.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 5, 2009)

That is so cute! I loved it. ^_^


----------



## Shari (Dec 5, 2009)

Adorable and I really love it when he rings the bell!


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm glad you guys liked it. I know the quality was a bit rough, but the message is there.

We did a full 2 hours today! People were so surprised and please to see how hard the little guy was trying.The pot was STUFFED when we left....that was soooo very rewarding. Handsome got lots of tiny bites of low-starch grain, some carrots and apple bits but I'M the one that got lots of good, warm feelings from our efforts.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 6, 2009)

krissy3 said:


> What a darling little boy....very sweet.. great job with his training,did you clicker train him?


Yes...all of his tricks were trained with click/treat.

He rings a cowbell, beeps a bicycle horn, waves his leg (with bells on it) and we just added a leather strap that has bells on it. He really gets into the ringing and beeping toys LOL.

Oh, and he gave out a few kisses for pictures too.

But as all of you who enter the show ring know, the biggest challenge is can they do it with all the distractions and different environments. THAT is why I'm most proud of his performance today...he really was solid.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Ojai Minis (Dec 6, 2009)

Peggy, I ALWAYS love seeing this video!

Liz


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Dec 6, 2009)

AWESOME! THANKS FOR SHARING... THAT IS WONDERFUL, WHAT A GIFT!


----------



## Marty (Dec 7, 2009)

I never get tired of watching Handsome doing a good deed!


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey gang...The local newspaper made a video of Handsome when he was ringing the bell. We did an interview and talked about the process...very fun!

Copy/paste the link and look on the right, there is a video section. You'll see him in his Christmas finest.

http://www.newspress.com/Top/index.jsp


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 8, 2009)

What a great video. And what a great way to expose people to the breed!


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2009)

Great Job, and loved both video's, you must be proud and keep on giving


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 12, 2009)

We got rained out of our ringing efforts today





Hope to get a couple more sessions in before Christmas. Funny...this year I'd rather ring than decorate or do any of the other normal Christmas things. Maybe a sign of age, or the economy or ????

Found a way to embed the newspaper video on my site if you missed it. Kind of fun.

http://www.thebestwhisperisaclick.com/CT/P...vation_Army.php


----------



## Tami (Dec 13, 2009)

That is soooo cool. You both are doing a wonderful thing....... LOVE him ringing his little bells. Too cute....


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 20, 2009)

Well...we've finished for the season. Handsome did really well and it was such a joy to watch people see the little guy, smile and add a contribution to the kettle. A great way to share the season, promote minis, and enjoy the spirit.

Thanks to all who watched the videos and commented.

hugs

Peggy


----------

